
The Elaborate Wig-Snatching Schemes of the 18th Century - pepys
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-elaborate-wigsnatching-schemes-of-the-18th-century
======
everyone
I dont think they mention the reason people shaved their heads and wore wigs
in the 1st place is because otherwise they would have had lice. Commoners had
hair, and also lice.

~~~
cr0sh
Maybe I didn't read it close enough (kinda skimmed it) - but I don't recall
seeing any mention as to what these "wig thieves" did with the wigs?

Sell them to others? Disassemble them and sell the hair?

~~~
khedoros1
One of the pictures was captioned with this: "Stolen wigs, large and small,
could be sold for a pretty penny." One of the stories also involved a man
stealing a wig for his own use.

------
Digit-Al
Someone please train a monkey to snatch Trump's "hair" :-)

